# Pleco sand substrate



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

In the near future I will be buying a few larger tanks and plan on doing a tank solely meant for L183s. I have been talking to a couple breeders on what they use and also read many articles on forums and websites. I have been told some do well with just basic children play sand and some prefer the sand substrate that keeps ph down (can't recall name). Just curious what others may suggest or have any info that may push me in one direction or another.


----------



## Topekoms (Dec 19, 2013)

Is there a certain color your want? If not Black Diamond blasting sand from TSC would be a cheap and effective substrait but if you won't want black pool filter sand or play sand would work.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Color isn't a preference but tan would probably be best to make my l183s stand out.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Look into Pool Filter Sand and clay-based kitty litter.
A more expensive option would be sand from CaribSea.

v3


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

If you go with sand, avoid play sand. It can be used, but it takes a lot of work to clean. And in my opinion, it doesn't look very nice. Pool filter sand, however, is great. It is much lighter in color, has a very uniform grain size, large grains so it doesn't float around and is generally very clean. I got mine from my local Leslie's pool supply store. If I remember right, cost was around $15 for a 50 pound bag. I've had all kinds of plecos and corys and pool filter sand hasn't bothered them one bit.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

I am actually having issue finding pool filter sand in my area. Walmart, Home Depot both had nothing and pool mart said they only have really fine or larger granules but was sharp I believe. Not quite sure where to turn locally because shipping for a 50lb bag would be horrible.


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have a ACE HARDWEAR STORE you can order it online on there webset and have it sent to the store no shipping


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Substrate that lowers pH is often one of the montmorillonite clays such as Safe-T-Sorb, Turface or similar. 

Sand may be neutral (silica) or can raise the pH (any limestone or related type of sand). 

If there are any rock, brick, masonry or landscape stores near enough to you find out if they carry sand in bags. Several companies will dry, sieve and bag sand that will work for aquariums. The company I am most familiar with is Lapis Lustre, but there are others. 
If you can get a small sample (ripped bag) test it in your water for a few days to make sure it is not a limestone based sand. 

Swimming pool installers can add a quartz based material to the finish to add color to the swimming pool. One of the companies that used to make this material is 3M, under the name Color Quartz.
They no longer make it, but alternatives are available. If there is a swimming pool contractor near enough to ask, see what might be available through them. 
One material that I know is available is made by Pebble Tec. They blend other things in their finishes, so make sure to ask. Avoid any with real sea shells which can add minerals to the aquarium.


----------



## DSP (Apr 8, 2014)

Tractor supply and get black diomand sand


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Ty all for suggestions, gives me a few places to check after Easter Sunday.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Fixx, did you get your sand? I have play sand in a tank with ancistrus and cories. They love it. I didn't clean it a lot before putting it in, so it took a long time to clear the cloudiness.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

Still haven't been able to find anything in my local area, more than likely will hafta head a ways out of town and check some bigger shops.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Are you sold on sand, why not try turface it comes in dark and light brown.


----------



## FixxYurFace (Feb 14, 2011)

I will definitely take a look into that. When it comes to color I am hoping for a white or tannish color to really make my L183s really pop out (the tank they are currently housed in has black gravel an they tend to blend more than I would like).


----------

